# Diagrama de amplificador Pioneer modelo A - 204



## ulises 59 (May 29, 2012)

necesito con urgencia el diagrama del amplificador pioneer modelo A - 204 les agradecere mucho 
atentamente Ulises Dioses Navarrete.


----------



## CCB (May 30, 2012)

urgencia: es algo que requiere una atencion inmediata por que hay un claro tangible riesgo de perder algo sea la vida, la honra... y disculpa pero no creo que tu tengas un riesgo de sufrir alguna perdida similar o analoga. Es pretensioso eh invalido utilizar ese termino en este foro



Tip no as intentado buscar con san google por que si uno tiene paciencia con san google uno encuentra casi de todo, pasiencia no urgencia


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 4, 2012)

ulises 59 dijo:


> necesito con urgencia el diagrama del amplificador pioneer modelo A - 204 les agradecere mucho
> atentamente Ulises Dioses Navarrete.


Recuerda que estamos en un foro técnico, no en un banco de sangre 

P.D.: Aquí tienes el diagrama, http://www.kallhovde.com/pioneer/tricomp/Audio/A/A-209R_RRV2283.pdf, esperemos que pueda resolver tus problemas de salud


----------



## ulises 59 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Recuerda que estamos en un foro técnico, no en un banco de sangre
> 
> P.D.: Aquí tienes el diagrama, http://www.kallhovde.com/pioneer/tricomp/Audio/A/A-209R_RRV2283.pdf, esperemos que pueda resolver tus problemas de salud



Muchas Gracias amigo Ratmayor por el diagrama pero no es el modelo del que necesito, no hay que molestarse por ayudar a su progimo de todas maneras muchas gracias tu amigo Ulises Dioses Navarrete.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 5, 2012)

No se donde leí que era el A-209  aqui tienes el que necesitas, Pioneer A-204


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 5, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> No se donde leí que era el A-209  aqui tienes el que necesitas, Pioneer A-204



viste el nueve en su nombre en su cantidad de mensajes eso se escapa a la vista. saludo


----------



## luis albert (Sep 30, 2017)

saludos pioneer a 204



saludos pioneer a204 schematics completo


----------

